# Need teaching pls



## Shatter (4/11/17)

Hello

Newish to diy and and and. Mixed a few 100ml's, but what is the "lining thingy? marked in red"
I have shaking it to the point that i need bigger T-shirts, coz im getting buffed, just joking. lel

Over shaking, to much shaking? nicotine? getting a mag stirrer so don't mention it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (4/11/17)

Wow haven't shaken my mixes that hard yet. Think the lining is caused by bubbles formung from shaking dont think there's much need for concern.

That lining should disappear within a day or so.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Shatter (4/11/17)

make sense, i thought it might been the nicotine? coz the nic bottle has the same ring thingy when it stands for a long time..?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (4/11/17)

Shatter said:


> make sense, i thought it might been the nicotine? coz the nic bottle has the same ring thingy when it stands for a long time..?



Don't think it's the nic al my mixes doesn't look like that. I mix 2.4mg but my father in law is on 13mg plus it doesn't look like that.

I think it's the shaking causing that but how's the taste must be superb?

Only wierd thing with my mixes I have seen is a Orange lining from inw shisha Orange but the taste is worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (4/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Newish to diy and and and. Mixed a few 100ml's, but what is the "lining thingy? marked in red"


Nothing to worry about, it's only air trapped in a liquid, moving up and creating a foam. Happens all the time when a mix is warm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/17)

@Shatter. saw your post now.
have you tried mixing in glass bottles.and if you did ,did it happen there too.
might be you have shaken it too much but that might not be a bad thing as the air might help it steep faster but leave it open so the air might escape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/17)

I mix in glass bottles and use hot and cold water to process. I warm up before mixing and shaking then cool off in cooler water and end up in the fridge leaving the tops off in between. I don't mix for flavour though I mix for chest/throught hit.I like minimal flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/17)

@Friep how do you mix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (27/12/17)

Resistance said:


> @Friep how do you mix


I mix in PET bottles nic + flavour then pg then vg. Shake the bottle quick warm bath test vape then left in a darkish place to steep.
If I am not mistaken putting mixes in the fridge slows the steeping process.

The throat hit that you mix for is it high nic or high pg mixes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

I steep over a period of time.some flavours steep faster and some don't.so I will re-heat and re-cool in water baths before it goes to fridge and then I take it out a day and leave it open and start over again.its a process but like I said it works for me that way.
I'm also not into high flavour and will overdose if I don't get that throat hit satisfaction.the good thing is I resist people smoking around me with my mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Resistance said:


> I steep over a period of time.some flavours steep faster and some don't.so I will re-heat and re-cool in water baths before it goes to fridge and then I take it out a day and leave it open and start over again.its a process but like I said it works for me that way.
> I'm also not into high flavour and will overdose if I don't get that throught hit satisfaction.the good thing is I resist people smoking around me with my mix



What nic strength are you vaping @Resistance ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

@Silver I'm currently on 24 the highest and im working my way down the ranks.I do 3,12,18 and 24.
depends on what my body tells me.sometimes 3works fine but then theres days that it just won't cut it.for the past week I have barely touched 24mg.just took a few puffs on the cue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Resistance said:


> @Silver I'm currently on 24 the highest and im working my way down the ranks.I do 3,12,18 and 24.
> depends on what my body tells me.sometimes 3works fine but then theres days that it just won't cut it.for the past week I have barely touched 24mg.just took a few puffs on the cue



I hear you @Resistance
And i suppose doing DIY is great to be able to have all those strengths available depending on how you feel.

I am much the same as you - sometimes 18mg is what I need. Sometimes 12 is fine (im mostly about there now) - but owing to the 6mg being the strongest usually available for commercial juices, i am trying more of that and its okay on more power but then every now and then I need a strong 18mg toot in MTL.

I do find that menthol helps me with the throat hit so i enjoy adding it to fruits and tobaccoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

@Silver true as I would overdose if I don't get that throat hit.I tried 24mg before at a kiosk and I kept on puffing till my head spun.
so I need that fulfillment.I also have a pure mixture of VG PG and nic so what I do is I will by a 3mg juice of a flavour that I like and add it to my daily dose then the flavour isn't all that overwhelming and I up the nic to about 18mg. and if that don't work I play with the VG/pg ratio.
sometime 6mg high pg works good aswell.
I see you did your first diy yourself.@silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Resistance said:


> @Silver true as I would overdose if I don't get that throught hit.I tried 24mg before at a kiosk and I kept on puffing till my head spun.
> so I need that fulfillment.I also have a pure mixture of VG PG and nic so what I do is I will by a 3mg juice of a flavour that I like and add it to my daily dose then the flavour isn't all that overwhelming and I up the nic to about 18mg. and if that don't work I play with the VG/pg ratio.
> sometime 6mg high pg works good aswell.
> I see you did your first diy yourself.@silver



Ya, its quite amazing how many things contribute to the throat hit

I do find however that higher nic in Mouth to Lung gives me a nice punch. And its very different to lung hits, where its not a sharp punch but more of a cumulative nic load.

I crave that short sharp punch while taking a puff. I prefer 50PG for my MTL vapes. The high VG is too smooth

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

@Friep slowing down and speeding up the process is what keeps me doing it.I got premixes in the fridge and when I decant I add my flavour mixes.it makes the process quicker aswell when you have an already steeped flavour and an already steeped base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

@Silver for me it works like that too that's why I keep my cue will all the leaking issues handy.I find it gives me more of what the stinkies gave me.that satisfaction and relaxation and almost like a fizzyness like drinking a coke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Resistance said:


> @Silver for me it works like that too that's why I keep my cue will all the leaking issues handy.I find it gives me more of what the stinkies gave me.that satisfaction and relaxation and almost like a fizzyness like drinking a coke



I hear you
The draw on the Cue is nice
And i do like it

But for me its throat hit is a bit too mild on the Rebel and Tobacco flavour
The polar mint is a bit better

I do like my throat hit quite a lot stronger though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

@Silver @Friep @Shatter @alex1501 try the premix but account for the times you add a 3 or 6mg flavour so mix at 18mg or below.and try and mix in glass even if you have to decant it later.glass don't keep any of the nastiness that plastic does.
right now flavour does not do it for me so I stick to a cherry,peachy,roasted not toasted tobacco flavour but you guys can mix as you crave different flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

now for me the rebel then tobacco i tend to like the mentol but its not enough its like a mild spearmint.the trick with the cue is to draw twice consecutively. double clutch.
first draw heats up the ceramic and second one is the hit. when its heated I don't need to double clutch.
you seem to like menthol and I saw you do your first diy I as a little menthol but I got it on a post somewhere.
can't remember where.he said Woolworths menthol essence is vape safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

guys enjoy the day I'm off now.I will look for his post.I can't uplaod but will explain as best I can when I read it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Resistance said:


> now for me the rebel then tobacco i tend to like the mentol but its not enough its like a mild spearmint.the trick with the cue is to draw twice consecutively. double clutch.
> first draw heats up the ceramic and second one is the hit. when its heated I don't need to double clutch.
> you seem to like menthol and I saw you do your first diy I as a little menthol but I got it on a post somewhere.
> can't remember where.he said Woolworths menthol essence is vape safe



I agree, double clutch the Cue for a slightly stronger second hit
But its still too little throat hit for me @Resistance 

I have found pleasure for over 3 years with my Reo/RM2 for MTL throat hit on tobacco juices.
As for menthol, I mainly use Vapour Mountain's menthol concentrate
I dont use any flavours from Woolies etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

I got my stuff from vap3 last time will see if they stock that brand.but I think it was all house brand concentrates. will check by next week when I'm due to stock up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

hey guys. oops for the time.
I mix 70/30 - sometimes 60/40.
bear in mind the nic blend pg or VG base
and play around with the heat settings.(wattage)
for me sometimes less wattage works.experiment with it and let us know.I'm interested to know what works for you guys so I can try it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/12/17)

Silver said:


> I agree, double clutch the Cue for a slightly stronger second hit
> But its still too little throat hit for me @Resistance
> 
> I have found pleasure for over 3 years with my Reo/RM2 for MTL throat hit on tobacco juices.
> ...


well try this
tfa mint candy 5%
tfa crème de menthe 5%
tfa koolada 2.5%
no steeping 
my whife says is close to poler mint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

A1 @ moerse rooikat . willdo try it next week when i fill up stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

@Moerse Rooikat you don't perhaps have a cherry Cavendish somewhere in that flavour shelf hey.if you do I will sign you up for esigs idols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/12/17)

Resistance said:


> @Moerse Rooikat you don't perhaps have a cherry Cavendish somewhere in that flavour shelf hey.if you do I will sign you up for esigs idols


nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

@Shatter dude I think you might be OK. I did some experimenting last night and it seems the viscosity of the different elements and the different temperature levels does that it traps air.I mixed in a glass bottle.it appears that you just need to let it sit till the bubbles dissapear,but I think you are still better off mixing in glass and decanting into plastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/17)

flavours that add extra throat hit.
"horchata,
all cinnamon flavours,
ecto cooler,
menthol 
and flavours that use capsaicin the strong component of chillies"
this is not my own I read it somewhere but to help with our diy mixes and throat hits.


----------

